
You can't copyright klingon, Paramount is in trouble - bifrost
https://www.inverse.com/article/15234-you-can-t-copyright-klingon-means-paramount-is-in-trouble
======
saizai
See [http://conlang.org/axanar/#press](http://conlang.org/axanar/#press) for
more articles on it.

(Will update soon for stuff that came out over the weekend.)

